# Review: Finish Kare #108: Top Kote Tire Dressing



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

*Review: Finish Kare #108: Top Kote Tire Dressing*

*Introduction:*

Hi guys! I got an email from Eric (budhoehn) a few weeks ago asking me if I had tried this product. My reply was no so he generously sent me a sample and asked if I would provide some thoughts. Eric, my apologies for an extremely speedy review this time around!!

*Product Info from Finish Kare: *

- A liquid polymer sealant conditioner formulated to condition, restore and protect leather surfaces and all interior/exterior plastic, rubber and vinyl surfaces.
- It leaves a like new finish that is not greasy or wet.
- Excellent for use on leather interiors, dashes, engine compartments, tires, rubber trim and molding.
- #180AS is enriched with an anti-static agent to eliminate dust attraction.
DIRECTIONS: Use as is. Do not apply on suede. Spray or wipe on using 100% terry cloth towel or soft applicator pad. Allow it to dry, wipe surplus material slightly.

*Details:*

1.- Packaging: N/A - Sample 
2.- Directions: From Internet (Clear and Simple
3.- Viscosity: Very Thin
4.- Color: White
5.- Scent: Forgot to sniff it
6.- Regular Price: 31 oz. $15.99 
7.- Manufacturer: Finish Kare
8.-Made in: Would appear to be USA but who really knows?
9.- Finish Kare was founded in 1964 by Floyd Meguiar

*Method of Preparation:*

APC scrub / Wash / IPA Wipedown

*Product used for application:*

Dragon Cloth

*Application:*

On interior, wheels, and exterior trim the application method was the same. Spray onto my dragon cloth and buff in. After 1 hour I lightly buffed the surface. On all surfaces I found it darkened nicely…on black particularly well. On extremely faded trim it was unable to do much. The surface doesn't feel greasy but maybe a bit tacky. I'll report back after another day or so. Also big rainstorms coming so will see if it runs soon!!























































*Pros:*

1.- Application: Easy
2.- Appearance: Darkens the surface without excess gloss
3.- Versatility: Use on exterior trim and tires, interior vinyl and leather, and under the engine bay

*???:*

1.- What will the durability be?

*Cons:*

1.-Not a trim restorer when dealing with very faded trim

*Final Observations and Summary:*

Finish Kare #108 appears to be a jack of all trades. It is simple to apply, decent price as quality car care products go and can be used on multiple surfaces. On extremely faded trim it fell a bit short but on standard faded trim that still has some pigment it darkened nicely without adding much gloss. As always durability on exterior trim will make a big difference in my final thoughts. I compared it next to PERL as it too can be applied to all of the rubber and vinyl surfaces. Initial appearance on gray exterior trim appears to be very similar. Appearance on black interior surfaces appears to be a bit different but still similar. #108 appeared to be slightly more matte while PERL appeared with a satin look and slightly darker. PERL is concentrated and should be diluted between 1 and 5 parts water while #108 cannot.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

CEE DOG,thanx for the great review!!
i just used that yesterday on my own car for the second time,
Really good durability [was a surprise],
the gloss is very much so a issue of how much product you apply.
i really like that product as a wheel dressing,its really good!!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

FK #108AS has been a favourite of mine for a long while. I would
always suggest buying the larger size because it's so versatile. In
my opinion it knocks spots off the overpriced and overhyped 
Aerospace products.

Also, if you already like the FK #108, then its thicker brother, the
FK #350 will also appeal and last you forever!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## pe2dave (Oct 11, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> FK #108AS has been a favourite of mine for a long while.
> 
> Also, if you already like the FK #108, then its thicker brother, the
> FK #350 will also appeal and last you forever!
> ...


Steve, what's the difference between 108 and 350 please? Any ideas?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

pe2dave said:


> Steve, what's the difference between 108 and 350 please? Any ideas?


Sorry Pete, but the answer is not clear cut. The closest I can get to is...

#108AS = has anti-static qualities
#350 = value for money, by a factor
If I was starting from scratch, I'd probably buy a 32oz bottle of each product.
Smaller bottles of the #108AS are very expensive by comparison! From there, 
I'd assess for myself the importance of the anti-static qualities, on such as 
the dashboard topping. If you have a large area where shininess could reflect 
in the screen, this could make the AS property essential. If the choice was
either / or, it would be the #108AS first.

Each product works well in its own right; neither would be a waste. Both
products are water based so you have ample versatility. The#350 could be 
transferred into a different container and watered down - starting at about 
1:2. This would be useful for cleaning leather seats or for getting into tight 
corners where using the thicker liquid could be a waste.

Regards,
Steve


----------

